# 69 GTO head light bezel restoration help



## FastMonty (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone know how to refinish the 69 fixed head light bezel? I don't see any pitting, which is good. But, what color is the inside lip? Any tips or tricks to mask off the chrome? 

Thanks!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I shot mine with a satin black - Eastwood 2k ceramic chassis satin black to be precise.

To mask off the chrome I used a combination of 3m vinyl fine-line masking tape (1/16" wide) and 1/8" to 1/4" narrow masking tape.

Bear


----------

